# Opening day success.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

It's amazing how bitter sweet it to tag out opening day. This year was once again one of those times.

Our hunt started off with getting to the cabin late afternoon Sunday and scouting for birds on the way in. To out surprise our area was loaded with birds again this year, seeing 3 big Tom's and a gang of 8 Jake's just that evening. I roosted all three big birds and had a plan for the next morning with setting on the pair of Tom's right of the roost. While at 5:30 the next morning I was there set up and waiting for the fun to begin. About 6, the gobbling started with them going crazy. Shortly after the birds flew down and the hen came straight to the decoys with the gobblers strutting up the hill about 50 yards out. Just then a truck pulls up with two hunters who were running late. As they pulled in the hen spooked out of the decoys running back up by the Tom's and of up the hill they all went. After repositioning and trying to get ahead of the birds and with the other hunters chasing them around I quickly gave up and moved to the back up Tom 5 miles away.

I quickly snuck into the area I knew that bird should be in and set out one decoy and stated calling. After the first cluck he started gobbling and running in from my south. Before i knew it he was on top of my decoy and I let the little 28 bore do Its job.



Next it was my wife's turn. I marked the time and place the gang of Jake's were coming through the day before and got her set up in there path. I set back in the truck with our three kids and watched from a distance as the birds worked up to her. As soon as they were right across from her I see a bird just drop in its tracks and then hear the shot. As it was flapping on the ground 4 of the other Jake's came running up to look at it. I could see my wife was really enjoying the show. Once aging the little 28 plowed the bird to the ground and what a blast watching all this from a distance through the binoes.



Sure was a lot of fun and I am grateful for our quick success but it's hard knowing how many dawn's I won't be out hunting the gobblers now because it already over.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice pictures!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome! Well if you feel that bad about not being able to get out I'd happily let ya take me out  the birds keep giving me the slip. Sure has been fun trying to figure it out though. It has been very educational the last couple days. Dumb birds my behind :shock:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats there hamernhonker


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations Jesse!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on two nice birds.


----------

